# RBG (CTM) #126 5x5 Traps?



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

I've posted this a few times with no response, but since its in the middle of the season, I may as well try again...

Does anyone have any experience with these traps? Are they any better than any other 5x5's?


----------



## USMCSniper (Dec 21, 2006)

I have three, no complaints. but I was given them by a trapper in north carolina who hated them, he said they were too heavy and because of that they were slow. I haven't had any problems though.


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

I like mine! I didn't like the northwoods 5x5's but was very happy when I started to use the CTM's.


----------

